# What is your favorite commercial?



## texasgirl (Jun 4, 2006)

After Breezycookings annoying commercials, I wondered what your favorite is. It doesn't have to be food related though. Right now, my favorite is Gatorades big head kids that have Derek Jeter, Payton Manning, Dwayne Wade and a few others.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqqisZUc2Ow


----------



## Aurora (Jun 4, 2006)

I just love the California dairy commercial in which the cows make a couple of new parents believe that their daughter has spoken for the first time. 

Broadband:  http://www.realcaliforniacheese.com/happyCows/cowtvPopup.cfm?clip=20&band=lg

Dialup or slower: http://www.realcaliforniacheese.com/happyCows/cowtvPopup.cfm?clip=20&band=sm


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 4, 2006)

I enjoy all of the cow commercials too, but another favorite of mine is the Geico one where the squirrel runs across the road & causes a car crash & then gives a 2nd squirrel the "high five". That one's been around for awhile now, yet still makes me laugh.

Oh, & I also like the recent ones with George Hamilton touting some "toasted" chip (Ritz maybe?), obviously making fun of himself as a "tan maven".


----------



## Aurora (Jun 4, 2006)

Here's another.  Two magpies having fun with a "dumb" homeowner:

http://www.lookatentertainment.com/v/v-2100.htm

I guess I'm a sucker for animal commercials.


----------



## middie (Jun 4, 2006)

Oh man I have quite a few. I like the one for Budweiser where the pony thinks he pulling the sled and it's being pushed from behind by the bigger clyedales. A few years ago McDonald's had one with a baby in a swing. When the swing went up the baby smiled and when it went down he'd start to cry. Turns out when the swing went up the baby could see the McDonald's sign.
I also like the one for Nascar where the guy is saying the track is his "driveway". Those are just a few.


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 4, 2006)

I like all of those too! LOL I forget about them all.

BC, it's Wheat Thins for George. That one is funny too. Glad he has a sense of humor.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 4, 2006)

I like the original Beggin Strips ad where the dog is running frantically around the kitchen yelling: "Bacon!  Bacon bacon bacon!"


----------



## middie (Jun 5, 2006)

Andy that's a classic lol !!


----------



## Claire (Jun 5, 2006)

I love the dancing in the rain elephant, the milk commercials where three kids dance in cow costumes, and think the animation in the Geico Gecko commercials is great. Ironically, I don't even know what the elephant is advertising. Obviously, TV commercials aren't very effective on me when I can't remember what they are advertising!!

I, too, love that Geaorge is willing to make fun of himself.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 5, 2006)

I love the dancing-in-the-rain elephant as well.  It's a commercial for General Electric re: how environmentally responsible they are.


----------



## Raven (Jun 5, 2006)

My favorite is that Crayola commercial where the kid say's "This is my pet snake Monty, we haven't told mom he's missing yet" LOL!

Boy does THAT remind me of my youth! LOL!

~ Raven ~


----------



## The Z (Jun 5, 2006)

I like the Gecko.  "of course I'll sit wiff your kids... you're like a brovva"


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 5, 2006)

I love the gecko!!


----------



## jkath (Jun 6, 2006)

I love all those! And, of course, the budweiser commercial from a few Superbowls back that had the Clydesdales playing football, with a zebra as the ref.
There's one I really like, that shows women, and the verbage shows how long they've survived cancer. They are my heroes.


----------



## Trip (Jun 6, 2006)

Has anyone seen the magic fridge one?
Check it...
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=8248766101102341416


----------



## mish (Jun 6, 2006)

Citi Bank (Capitol One?) - follow up to bank pillagers that can't adapt to jobs like - ice cream server, valet, airline steward (hitting passengers with medieval spiked balls in the face). Cracks me up every time. And, identity theft, men with women's voices.  And, those Happy Cows from California.


----------



## The Z (Jun 6, 2006)

The cheerleader at Jack in the Box's office is pretty funny, too.
Cheering for the stapling.... "STAPLE, STAPLE, STAPLE"
and at the bathroom door... "GO, JACK, GO!" 

I think Jack's ads are usually pretty funny.


----------



## luckytrim (Jun 6, 2006)

the Disneyworld shill with the kid saying "we're too excited to sleep!"


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 6, 2006)

I forgot, I love the identity theft commercials where the people have the voice of the one that stole their credit cards!!!! Those are pricless!!!

Especially this one.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UE7JplqJjaY&search=identity%20theft


----------



## Dove (Jun 6, 2006)

I love the ones with animals..


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 6, 2006)

Dove said:
			
		

> I love the ones with animals..


 
Me too!! I think it's Frontline that has one, with a lab puppy at camp. That one is too cute!!


----------



## mish (Jun 6, 2006)

The voice of the Zebra saying "What was that?!" makes me laugh. San Diego Zoo commercial?


----------



## MJ (Jun 6, 2006)

Bud Light


----------



## KAYLINDA (Jun 6, 2006)

My favorite is the man who says...see my new house...see my new car...I'm a member of the country club....then......I'm up to debt to my eyeballs...I can hardly pay my interest...can somebody help me?  lol....sounds like most of us!


----------



## kimbaby (Jun 7, 2006)

I like all the capital one credit card commericals with David Spade...


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jun 7, 2006)

My favorite right now is the cellphone one.....I think its for Sprint.  Anyway, one guy is bragging about his cellphone and the other guy says he has theft deterent and ultimately throws his phone at it.  I crack up every time I see that.


----------



## ironchef (Jun 17, 2006)

Right now it's the Geico commercial with the two cavemen in the fine dining restaurant.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jun 18, 2006)

I get a kick out of the Heineken commercial with Jennifer Anniston.


----------



## wasabi (Jun 18, 2006)

kimbaby said:
			
		

> I like all the capital one credit card commericals with David Spade...


Me too! They always make me laugh out loud, and I love to laugh.


----------



## middie (Jun 18, 2006)

skilletlicker said:
			
		

> I get a kick out of the Heineken commercial with Jennifer Anniston.


 
lol that's a cute one


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 18, 2006)

Speaking of Heineken commercials, I like the one where the guy is sitting on the sofa and his girlfriend is asleep on his arm.  He can't reach the beer in his hand so he tells her he loves her and, as she turns towards him to cuddle, he can reach his beer!


----------



## middie (Jun 18, 2006)

Here's a few more I loved 

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6405149872126763049

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=4258794138972547179


----------



## ironchef (Jun 18, 2006)

In case anyone has never seen this one. Just hit the play button in the middle of the screen:

http://video.yahoo.com/video/play?p=geico+caveman&toggle=1&cop=&ei=UTF-8&b=0&oid=1ba9fab9f7fbc6b2&rurl=www.jpax.net&vdone=http%3A%2F%2Fvideo.yahoo.com%2Fsearch%2Fvideo%3Fp%3Dgeico%2Bcaveman%26toggle%3D1%26cop%3D%26ei%3DUTF-8&vback=Results


----------



## mudbug (Jun 18, 2006)

I love the gecko, the cavemen, and the cows.


----------



## phinz (Jun 18, 2006)

The greatest ever


----------



## QSis (Jun 18, 2006)

I recently saw one that had me laughing so hard that, when I was telling someone about it, they couldn't understand me.

It was Kmart commercial where a bunch of people were at a backyard cookout, their dinner plates in hand, but there was no furniture to sit on.   One guy tries to carefully sit down on the ground, but falls over, and his dinner goes all over his head!  His buddies are all looking down at him,  potato salad all over his head, and they all go, "Awwwwww".  LOL!  I'm laughing as I type this! 

Anyway, I only saw the commercial once and now I can't find any info about it.  I'd love to have a clip of it.

Lee


----------



## Banana Brain (Jun 19, 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=hO0YqaA-80U&search=i%20am%20man

I AM MAN! I love this commercial, it wasn't aired enough. I don't see why they needed to diss quiche though.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 19, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> I like the original Beggin Strips ad where the dog is running frantically around the kitchen yelling: "Bacon! Bacon bacon bacon!"


 

I found it!


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 19, 2006)

I absolutely love the identity theft ones that were mentioned, as well as the happy cow commercials.  In fact, I love most of the ones already mentioned! Hallmark card commercials are some of my favorites--they always make me cry!  The old (probably 20 years, or more, ago) "Reach out and touch someone" commercials made me cry too.

As far as billboard and radio ads, Chik-Fila has some of the funniest around.  

 Barbara


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 24, 2006)

Here's another favorite of mine.  I think it was originally aired during a Super Bowl.


----------



## goodgiver (Jun 24, 2006)

*favorite commercials*

You don't get to see this one very much at all because it is from Japan.   It did win some kind of big award and was shown here in the states for a while.   There is the big swimming jpool with 4 or 5 toddlers in it.  They are swimming all around while music plays and then all of a sudden one toddler leaves gas.  Of course no one admits to it but as the camera pulls away you get to see all these little bubbles surfacing to the top of the water from a certain rear.  I think it is so funny.  ((((((((((((((( WELL I guess you have to see it to fully appreciate the humor in it ))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## liketobake (Jun 24, 2006)

My ultimate favourite commercial is one for Swatch, but it is from about 10 years ago.


----------



## Claire (Jun 25, 2006)

Speaking of old ones, there was one for Hanes or Jockey (someone who makes practical women's underwear).  The tune to "Stuck in the Middle with You" was playing while you saw thongs on a clothesline.  Then the practical underwear.  I think the ad didn't last long because it was too subtle and there were probably not enough women who even knew the song and got the implication.  But my sisters and I used to fall on the floor laughing.


----------



## liketobake (Jun 25, 2006)

I also like the X-Box 360 commercial


----------

